
“This fall Thursday Night Football will be streamed live Twitter” - anu_gupta
https://twitter.com/nflcommish/status/717328210879336450
======
tosseraccount
This appears to be simultaneous streaming; you can still get the game on
legacy broadcast networks and NFL channel.

Last year there was one game on Yahoo available only online except for team's
home markets where it was available on TV.

